# [SOLVED] Audio MIDI Setup Utility Issue



## ThePunisher (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm running a 1.83GHZ intel iMac with OS 10.4.11.

I'm experiencing an audio issue with one of my applications and I've been told that the solution is to use the Audio MIDI Setup utility in the Utilities folder and set "Audio Output" to "48000,0 Hz 2ch-24bit" however when I open the utility it claims that "Output is not supported". I was hoping someone might know how I might get the options to appear, or at least why Output comes up as being unsupported?

Many thanks for going over my question.


----------



## ThePunisher (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Audio MIDI Setup Utility Issue*

I seem to be somewhat slower then I give myself credit. I simply had to click the drop-down menu under "Properties For:" and select "Built-In Output". Now output shows up properly and "Audio Input" claims to be unsupported instead.


----------

